# Amanos and EasyCarbo



## AverageWhiteBloke (7 Jul 2010)

What's your opinions on higher dosing with these inverts and what are the warning signs to look for? I've tried ridding my algae problem with good maintenance which in effect is fuelling the algae. Looks like time to OD with easy carbo I was thinking about starting off 2x recommended dose.


----------



## andyh (7 Jul 2010)

in my 60l i kept cherries and amano shrimp and dosed x3 the recommended dose daily with no problems.

I would gradually build it up, and keep an eye on your livestock Easycarbo is not a nice chemical but does a great job!


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (7 Jul 2010)

Thanks Andy much appreciated I will do just that. Are there any signs I should look out for of them showing any discomfort? I'm new to inverts and don't know the difference between normal activity or possibly displaying.


----------



## LondonDragon (7 Jul 2010)

Never had any issues with EC and shrimp, although you need to start low and see what happens.
CO2 is a bigger worry for me lol I have managed to overdose that a couple of times!


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (7 Jul 2010)

> Never had any issues with EC and shrimp


 8) That's comforting to know, I'm into my critters and they're growing well there's at least one empty shell in there once a week. Even though I have seven or eight which are never all in view at the same time in a tank with plenty of hiding places I know them all personally and know when ones missing   
The co2 isn't much of an issue I have a hard time getting it on target to start with due to my not very well designed for planted tanks trickle filter so simply turning it off will soon drive it off should there be any problems.


----------



## oldwhitewood (21 Jul 2010)

AverageWhiteBloke said:
			
		

> Thanks Andy much appreciated I will do just that. Are there any signs I should look out for of them showing any discomfort? I'm new to inverts and don't know the difference between normal activity or possibly displaying.



The signs are the shrimp 'clustering' together in one place and not moving much, say if you have driftwood which reaches to the water surface I've seen shrimp all nested together there when you've really overdone it with CO2. Or on the outlet of a filter. Basically look for them grouped together not moving about, if you see them suddenly start darting manically to the surface they're about to peg it. I've seen this years ago in a tank of mine. I came downstairs one morning to see some dead pink shrimp on the floor of the tank, I did an emergency 75% water change and managed to safe some of them but a lot died as well, very sad day.

I also managed to practically boil most of my fish and shrimp a few years later but that's another story.


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (22 Jul 2010)

Thanks for that, I have been on 2x dosing now for two week and never seen any of the symptoms you mention. Still getting one or two empty shells knocking about on the tank floor which my LFS guy where I got them from says that if they're growing then they're happy. 
If they're happy I'm happy


----------



## oldwhitewood (22 Jul 2010)

Yes the empty exoskeletons while unsettling are a good sign


----------

